# light painted custom bike



## scotts2014se (Jul 1, 2016)

This is about 7 different photos layered.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 1, 2016)

Very nicely done!


----------



## smoke665 (Jul 1, 2016)

Only one thing wrong with this, need some more, nice!!!!


----------



## scotts2014se (Jul 1, 2016)

Here you go.


----------



## smoke665 (Jul 1, 2016)

While still good I like the first one better. This one the large black tire seems to suck up the light making the overall image appear to dark. Beautiful ride!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 1, 2016)

Hmmm....I can't see the first? Second looks nice.


----------



## kalgra (Jul 1, 2016)

Bummer I can't see either.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 1, 2016)

cant see none


----------



## tecboy (Jul 1, 2016)

Huh? Same here.


----------



## scotts2014se (Jul 1, 2016)

Not sure why some aren't seeing these.


----------



## baturn (Jul 1, 2016)

I don't see 'em either.


----------



## cdryden (Jul 2, 2016)

Me either.....whats up?


----------



## scotts2014se (Jul 2, 2016)

I went through and re entered the photos. let me know if they still are not working.


----------



## smoke665 (Jul 2, 2016)

Not sure what you're doing either I saw them fine at first, now I don't see any of them???????


----------



## snowbear (Jul 2, 2016)

Either they're no longer visible or they're the UK's future role in the EU.


----------



## scotts2014se (Jul 2, 2016)

lets try this, Here they are...


----------



## smoke665 (Jul 3, 2016)

Sorry, nothing showing but a gray circle with a minus sign.


----------



## Tim Tucker (Jul 3, 2016)

There're behind a password.


----------



## scotts2014se (Jul 3, 2016)

How about now?


----------



## weepete (Jul 3, 2016)

Nope, still cant see them


----------



## BananaRepublic (Jul 3, 2016)

Looks like the pictures are blocked, it as if an administrator blocked them


----------



## scotts2014se (Jul 3, 2016)

Using Flikr now, let's see if that works.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 3, 2016)

I see them now.
Nice.  Hard to pick one I like more than the rest - maybe #1


----------



## weepete (Jul 3, 2016)

Very nice shots!


----------



## kalgra (Jul 3, 2016)

I see them now as well. Those are fantastic!!


----------



## scotts2014se (Jul 3, 2016)

Thanks for the comments. Sorry about the issues. I guess I'm going to have to use Flikr from now on.


----------



## scotts2014se (Jul 3, 2016)

I tweaked the first one a little bit...


----------



## scotts2014se (Jul 5, 2016)

I had it printed on a 24"x36" sheet of dura trans and mounted it in a backlit frame.





Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------

